# Indian Nationals 2016 -- March 25-27, New Delhi



## Hari (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Team Capital Cubing is excited to announce that Indian Nationals 2016 will be held in New Delhi this year.

*Dates:* 25th, 26th and 27th of March(Friday-Sunday).
*Venue:* LH108, IIT Delhi, Hauz Khas, New Delhi-110016

All 18 WCA recognized events will be there. All instructions regarding registration and payment have been put up on the website linked above. 

The schedule will be up in due time. Information regarding travel can be found on the website. 

Accommodation options can be expected to be up on the site very soon. 

For *foreign nationals* traveling from *outside* India,

1. Registration - Registrations are absolutely FREE. To confirm your registration, register on WCA and get in touch with the Organizers.

2. Accommodation- Lodging options will be specified on the website very soon. A homestay option will be arranged for, if informed in advance. 

3. Travel - The details of the nearest airport are mentioned on the website. It is around a 30 minute drive from the venue. Pickup and drop arrangements will be made too.

Any other questions are welcome.


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hari said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Team Capital Cubing is excited to announce that Indian Nationals 2016 will be held in New Delhi this year.
> 
> ...



Are you a WCA delegate?
I can't make it to Delhi 
I live in Kerala.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 3, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Are you a WCA delegate?
> I can't make it to Delhi
> I live in Kerala.


No he is not. And I am the organiser.
Why can't you make it? 24th is Holi, 25th is Good friday, 26th and 27th is weekend. We have kept the dates keeping availability of most people in mind. Let me know if you need any formal invitation to get permission from school/college

Akash


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 3, 2016)

Akash Rupela said:


> No he is not. And I am the organiser.
> Why can't you make it? 24th is Holi, 25th is Good friday, 26th and 27th is weekend. We have kept the dates keeping availability of most people in mind. Let me know if you need any formal invitation to get permission from school/college
> 
> Akash



Well, I can't afford the plane ticket, and also I am not that good, PB 53 seconds . Although that was with the original rubik's cube . I got the Dayan Zhanchi today!!!
Anyway, thanks 

Edit: Also, I am shifting to another district in my state, so I'll be very busy. And it is just four days after my 10th grade exam.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 10, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Well, I can't afford the plane ticket, and also I am not that good, PB 53 seconds . Although that was with the original rubik's cube . I got the Dayan Zhanchi today!!!
> Anyway, thanks
> 
> Edit: Also, I am shifting to another district in my state, so I'll be very busy. And it is just four days after my 10th grade exam.



Its almost been a month and now my PB is 32 seconds  and I average about 40 seconds. I hope Nats is conducted again next year . This time, I have 10th grade exams and lots of stuff to worry about, like shifting to another district. So I probably can't make it :/


----------

